# Jugendliche sind arglos im Netz



## technofreak (5 Dezember 2003)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/anw-05.12.03-000/


> Jugendliche gehen mit dem Thema Sicherheit sorglos und ignorant um. Das ist das
> Ergebnis der Studie "Man weiß nicht, dass man nichts weiß" des Bundesamtes für
> Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik (BSI). "Obwohl die Hälfte der 12- bis 18-Jährigen das
> Thema Sicherheit im Internet als wichtig einschätzt, weiß jeder dritte Jugendliche nichts
> ...



tf


----------



## Rechenknecht (5 Dezember 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Die Jugendlichen seien zu wenig bereit, sich aktiv vor Risiken zu schützen. "Die Studie zeigt,
> dass sich Jugendliche erst dann ernsthaft mit dem Thema Sicherheit auseinander setzen,
> wenn das Kind schon in den Brunnen gefallen ist", resümiert Udo Helmbrecht, Präsident des BSI.
> 
> tf



Gilt  wohl für alle Lebensbereiche. Nicht umsonst gibt es eine steigende Anzahl minderjähriger Mütter und Väter.


----------



## Der Genervte (5 Dezember 2003)

@Rechenknecht

Ist doch nicht nur bei der wachsenden Zahl jüngster Eltern so.
Man kann doch hinsehen, wo man will: Krankheiten - einschließlich HIV, Verschuldung, Lernen/Ausbildung...

Meiner Meinung nach ein Prob unserer Gesellschaft: alles nur noch 'ex und hop' - was interessiert mich das Morgen, wenn ich jetzt meinen Fun habe.

Ob das an der Perspektivlosigkeit, den Globalisierungsfolgen oder sonst was liegt, ist müßig zu diskutieren: in unseren verkalkten Entscheidungsstruckturen sind grundlegende Änderungen sowieso nicht möglich.


----------



## Heiko (5 Dezember 2003)

Das kann ich nur unterschreiben.
Das gilt aber nicht nur für Jugendliche.

Ein Beispiel: wir haben in der örtlichen VHS mal Kurse zum Thema "Sicherheit im Internet" angeboten.
Ergebnis: wenn die Kurse aufgrund der Meldungen überhaupt mal stattfinden konnten, dann jeweils mit der Mindestbesetzung.
WORD-, Internet-für-Anfänger- und ähnliche Kurse konnten sich vor Anmeldungen kaum retten.


----------



## technofreak (5 Dezember 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Beispiel: wir haben in der örtlichen VHS mal Kurse zum Thema "Sicherheit im Internet" angeboten.
> Ergebnis: wenn die Kurse aufgrund der Meldungen überhaupt mal stattfinden konnten, dann jeweils mit der Mindestbesetzung.



Wenn´s dann aber mal "geknallt" hat , ist das Geschrei groß und der Ruf nach Gesetz und Ordnung 
ertönt in voller Lautstärke oder es wird, wie im Bekanntenkreis jetzt schon mehrfach 
(hintenrum) mitbekommen , schamhaft verschwiegen, daß man auf die  Schn.... gesegelt ist....


----------



## Anonymous (5 Dezember 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Beispiel: wir haben in der örtlichen VHS mal Kurse zum Thema "Sicherheit im Internet" angeboten...


Wie sich die Erfahrungen ähneln - eine recht unbekannte Firma bei München bietet zu genau gleichem Thema (insbesondere Dialer, Viren, Spam) Kurse bei VHS an - häufiger Ablehnungsgrund: kein Bedarf!


----------



## johinos (6 Dezember 2003)

Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> Ob das an der Perspektivlosigkeit, den Globalisierungsfolgen oder sonst was liegt, ist müßig zu diskutieren: in unseren verkalkten Entscheidungsstruckturen sind grundlegende Änderungen sowieso nicht möglich.


Meine Meinung zu den Ursachen, auch zu der geringen Bereitschaft sich mit Sicherheit im Internet abzumühen, hat sich in letzter Zeit zu Lasten der Eltern verschoben: Erziehung ist zu anstrengend.


----------



## Fidul (7 Dezember 2003)

Zum Thema "Dialer-Abzocke im Interet - Kinder und Jugendliche als neue Opfer!" kommt heute (7.12. 22:55) bei Planetopia (Sat.1) ein Beitrag. Peter Huth mal wieder.


----------



## Surfer (22 Dezember 2003)

Manche sogenannte Erwachsene können aber genauso schlimm sein. So mußte eine Freundin von mir entsetzt feststellen, daß ihr Rechner nachdem ihn ihre Eltern eine Weile verwendet hatten nur so mit Spyware und ähnlichen Zeug verseucht war.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (22 Dezember 2003)

Hi!

Gerade am Wochenende rief mich der Nachwuchs von Bekannten an, weil die Installation von eDonkey und BitTorrent immer fehlschlug. Der Junge bemerkte nicht, daß er stattdessen hartnäckig versuchte die Software unseres Münchner Freundes zu installieren, was jedoch an DSL und fehlender Telefonleitung scheiterte.

Nebelwolf


----------



## LP-Soldier (22 Dezember 2003)

> Jugendliche gehen mit dem Thema Sicherheit sorglos und ignorant um.



Aber nicht alle! Ich bin 13 und update täglich meinen Virenscanner. Ausserdem habe ich einen Router mit einer Telefonnummer, die fest eingegeben ist, so dass Dialer nichts ändern können.


----------



## technofreak (22 Dezember 2003)

LP-Soldier schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nicht alle! Ich bin 13 und update täglich meinen Virenscanner. Ausserdem
> habe ich einen Router mit einer Telefonnummer, die fest eingegeben ist, so dass Dialer nichts ändern können.



Schön für dich und was soll uns das jetzt hier sagen? daß du ein cleveres Kerlchen bist?

Na super!  *eins rauf mit Mappe* unk: 

tf

PS: und damit du verstehst, was das heißt:
http://www.wer-weiss-was.de/theme197/article765219.html


> In meiner (Grund-)Schulzeit (50er Jahre) bedeutete das, dass man, wenn man eine
> Aufgabe besser als der Banknachbar gelöst hatte, mit ihm den Platz tauschte.
> In der Klasse saßen rechts die Jungs, links die Mädchen. Der "beste" Schüler saß
> vorn links (in einer Sechser-Reihe) auf der Jungenseite, die "beste" Schülerin
> ...


Alles verstanden?


----------



## Devilfrank (23 Dezember 2003)

LP-Soldier schrieb:
			
		

> > Jugendliche gehen mit dem Thema Sicherheit sorglos und ignorant um.
> 
> 
> 
> Aber nicht alle! Ich bin 13 und update täglich meinen Virenscanner. Ausserdem habe ich einen Router mit einer Telefonnummer, die fest eingegeben ist, so dass Dialer nichts ändern können.



Aha...deswegen auch Deine Sorgen mit dem SoberC

Ne is klargeworden.


----------



## Rechenknecht (23 Dezember 2003)

Nun _bleibt mal sachlich_. Diese Mailanhänge können jeden treffen. Es ist schon mutig, sich hier zu melden und sein Alter anzugeben. Die Erfahrung die ihr anderen alle bereits gemacht habt, muss er erst machen. 
Wenn er zwischen durch Fragen hat solltet ihr ihn genauso ernst nehmen wie alle anderen.
Er sagt doch deutlich, dass er vorsichtig zu Werke geht, wenn er ins Netz geht. Es gibt eben auch junge Technofreaks die die meisten Gefahren im Netz kennen, aber eben nicht alle.

*Die Arbeit die ihr hier leistet, sollte durch diesen Post nicht relativiert werden.*

EDIT 10:45


----------



## technofreak (23 Dezember 2003)

siehe PN


----------



## jupp11 (23 Dezember 2003)

Rechenknecht schrieb:
			
		

> Nun seid mal nicht so überheblich. Diese Mailanhänge können jeden treffen. Es ist schon mutig, sich hier zu melden und sein Alter anzugeben. Die Erfahrung die ihr anderen alle bereits gemacht habt, muss er erst machen.
> Wenn er zwischen durch Fragen hat solltet ihr ihn genauso ernst nehmen wie alle anderen.
> Er sagt doch deutlich, dass er vorsichtig zu Werke geht, wenn er ins Netz geht. Es gibt eben auch junge Technofreaks die die meisten Gefahren im Netz kennen, aber eben nicht alle.



Was sollen eigentlich solche Beleidigungen? Ob das mutig ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln , eher was in der 
Art "Herr Lehrer ich weiß was! auf dem Klo brennt´s Licht, ich hab´s aber schon ausgemacht"

Ob er jemals ein Technofreak wird?  eher jemand, der mit seinen angeblichen Kenntnissen rumstrunzen will...


----------



## Rechenknecht (23 Dezember 2003)

Ich entschuldige mich für die Wortwahl. Ausdücken wolte ich eigentlich, dass mit jedem sachlich umgegangen werden soll.


----------

